# White bass Fremont



## eatbass

The white bass run is on in Fremont mostly males yet but catching stringers full .water is still up a bit but mangable been wadding the last 3 days no less 50 fish a day!


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Planning on heading out there tomorrow on a friend's boat. I hope it goes well. Never fished the Sandusky, always stuck with Maumee.


----------



## eatbass

Get there early they shut off around 10:00 today was in water at 6am left with two stingers full.much better wading so if you take boat get close to the state street bridge as can


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Should be out there fairly early. I guess it depends on when the guys are ready to get out of bob evans in the morning! ; ) Hopefully the bite is on tomorrow.


----------



## shorelineguy

I went last night and filled up a 60 qt cooler full of WB. the bite at sun up was amazing. I jigged minnows under a float but chartreuse, pink, purple, white, and orange tails were the top artificial baits from what I saw


----------



## Nightcrawler666

53 wb in 3.5 hours. spinners and green/white jigs w/curly tails. 1 walleye.


----------



## eatbass

Caught 30 today water seemed muddy to me they wernt attacking my tales today like normal had to work fore them just shut off at 8am so went catfishing just north of there and the catfishin were hitting like crazy but no big ones .


----------



## MDBuckeye

I have a friend coming in from out of state and was thinking about heading up to try and catch some WB. Never been there and wondered what all the rain the last few days would do to the bite tomorrow? Worth traveling up? Any info on where to head if we do head that way? PM's are great!

Thanks
Jason


----------



## shorelineguy

MDBuckeye said:


> I have a friend coming in from out of state and was thinking about heading up to try and catch some WB. Never been there and wondered what all the rain the last few days would do to the bite tomorrow? Worth traveling up? Any info on where to head if we do head that way? PM's are great!
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


It will be muddy and pretty fast I'm sure this the number to the bait shop. He updates the river status daily 4193326071

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eatbass

If you are going get there early so you can get under the bridge were you park at not state street there is a island you can get out there and wade north of it really pack tho had to be in water by 5 that's the only place there biting right now in that fast water .barley any females being caught yet cleaned around 50 yesterday and only one had eggs .if you can I whould wait a couple days rain is gonna do river some good bring in the females and there will fish all over the river again


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye

Just got back last nigh from Fremont. Still mostly males, the locals tell me that the best days of the run are still a few days off. We came off the water Mon, Tue, and Wed, with 40 lbs a day. I would look for several Fish Ohio WB to come out of there once the majority of females arrive. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

why on gods green earth would you possibly need 40 lbs a day every day of the week. i am all for keeping fish to eat but there is no possible way you are eating all that. You are just keeping the fish because you can and that just ridiculous


----------



## eatbass

What I eat all of them have fish fry fore family all the time you must not fish Fremont much when run is on 30 is bad day pull a hundred out and outher around do to and it don't even put a hurt on them .eat them up fellas because if you clean them wright there as good walleys!!


----------



## bitemybait

You think the water will be good for this weekend? thinking about making the drive.


----------



## Jigging Jim

bitemybait said:


> You think the water will be good for this weekend? thinking about making the drive.


Yes, you should be fine for the holiday weekend.


----------



## eatbass

White bass were going crazy today 5 21 never stopped biting from 6am thru 3pm never thought I whould get tired of catching fish went out to eat came back still were biting .catching alot of doubles but alot of small ones caught some big jacks but not to many females has any one been catching big females ??and not just a couple??


----------



## homerun

eatbass said:


> White bass were going crazy today 5 21 never stopped biting from 6am thru 3pm never thought I whould get tired of catching fish went out to eat came back still were biting .catching alot of doubles but alot of small ones caught some big jacks but not to many females has any one been catching big females ??and not just a couple??


I caught about WB 150 on Tuesday. I kept 40 and there were NO females. The big girls will be in the river in a few days. Also, Rodger Young Park was unfishable due to all the buffalo spawning. I snagged a half dozen and even had a buffalo, white perch double header.


----------



## fisherboy

Only 1 buffalo for me today in the Maume. I did not dare to cast out very far due to those monsters.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

What's wrong with catching buffalo?? Seems like fun feeling in big fish


----------



## fisherboy

HatersGonnaHate said:


> What's wrong with catching buffalo?? Seems like fun feeling in big fish


Sore shoulder maybe. I caught enough this yr.


----------



## Sarge189

Heading up to do some night fishing between the bridges hopefully its not crowded tonight. I just need about 75 to 80 to add to my freezer. think floating jig heads at night or bobber?


----------



## B-Dub-

I've never fished in 
Fremont, is there bait shop around?
If so from there I can find a spot.


----------



## tmorrow

Bait shop is called Anglers Supply. Google it, call the number. He gives the address, river conditions, and fishing report.


----------



## Crappieman420

B-Dub- said:


> I've never fished in
> Fremont, is there bait shop around?
> If so from there I can find a spot.


Ya, anglers supply. It's on howland st. 
14193326071
Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## B-Dub-

Are they biting in the morning?
I would like to go after work possibly...


----------



## legendaryyaj

B-Dub- said:


> Are they biting in the morning?
> I would like to go after work possibly...


In the past, the morning bite has always been the best and it tapers off as the sun gets higher. The females seem to be more active in the morning as well. Go as early as you can before or during sunrise.


----------



## Crappieman420

B-Dub- said:


> Are they biting in the morning?
> I would like to go after work possibly...


Did you end up going? Are they still hitting good?

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## B-Dub-

Crappieman420 said:


> Did you end up going? Are they still hitting good?
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


Didnt make it, ended up at a private pond, caught large mouth, trout, and hybrid bluegills, was fun...


----------



## BFG

Fished for 15 minutes with my son last night between the bridges. There were 4 other people there. The white bass are gone.


----------



## BottomBouncer

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> We came off the water Mon, Tue, and Wed, with 40 lbs a day.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





shorelineguy said:


> I went last night and filled up a 60 qt cooler full of WB.
> View attachment 96419





BFG said:


> The white bass are gone.


Can't imagine why


----------



## fishcoffin

BottomBouncer said:


> Can't imagine why


Because the run is about over.


----------



## B-Dub-

fishcoffin said:


> Because the run is about over.


Where do they go after the run is over?


----------



## Crappieman420

Flipp said:


> Heys guys I agree with procraft I have caught many fish on both lakes on cranks but i also throw a tube on a ball head jig. Usually I am in the shallows but 45% of the time in the summer I will be out banging on the points and the rocks piles. How about a drop shot down I have caught a few a clendening on it in the summer.
> 
> Good Luck


I'm not exactly sure. Some guy told me they go back to erie. If that's the case I would love to find out exactly where on erie. Forget fremont, go to the source...lol...someone also told me they come back to Fremont in the fall to lead the babies back to erie. That part I do not believe.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420

Dont exactly know why it made me quote him when I clicked on your post bdub but that reply was for you.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## B-Dub-

Crappieman420 said:


> Dont exactly know why it made me quote him when I clicked on your post bdub but that reply was for you.
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


Ok. Thanks, i think I will wait for them to hit Eastlake, or 72nd.


----------



## BFG

They should be bouncin' off the piers by now...hungry...post spawn.


----------



## B-Dub-

BFG said:


> They should be bouncin' off the piers by now...hungry...post spawn.


Where about?


----------



## StormsWarning

BFG said:


> Fished for 15 minutes with my son last night between the bridges. There were 4 other people there. The white bass are gone. [/QUO
> 
> that seems mighty short fished time, to say you fished 15 minutes, and now the whole river is completely wiped out ?
> 
> i mean i know habitat changes but wow ! your talking a 6 - 8 hour window of a bait store owner saying that people are still carrying coolers of wb out of there, but as the day goes on it gets spotty, that doesn't sound like gone to me, sounds like there still big males rolling through there and if you have what they want to eat, you still will catch a few.


----------



## Jigging Jim

The River is muddy and a foot high this weekend.


----------



## fishcoffin

B-Dub- said:


> Where do they go after the run is over?


Erie.....I like to read the erie post and it seems some of the trollers walleye fishes get pretty annoyed with the whitbass.

There is a time of the year (can't remember when) that you can catch whitbass off the piers of erie and at the lighthouse.


----------



## B-Dub-

fishcoffin said:


> Erie.....I like to read the erie post and it seems some of the trollers walleye fishes get pretty annoyed with the whitbass.
> 
> There is a time of the year (can't remember when) that you can catch whitbass off the piers of erie and at the lighthouse.


I went to Eastlake Break-wall, it was more like the dead sea!!!


----------



## StormsWarning

i was there yesterday, and the water is Deep Muddy, And High. People were there and leaving, its done there until next year, especially since the next 3 days is suppose to be 60% rain, drove all the way there, only to turn back and head to mosquito lake, it wasn't any better, sometimes you have trips like that, it was still nice to get out though, no one caught any crappie, i fished the south end, and the causeway, towards the evening it started white capping bad, now maybe boats did well, because there were alot of boats in there hovering patterns, but from shore, no one was catching anything but baby bluegills.


----------



## B-Dub-

StormsWarning said:


> i was there yesterday, and the water is Deep Muddy, And High. People were there and leaving, its done there until next year, especially since the next 3 days is suppose to be 60% rain, drove all the way there, only to turn back and head to mosquito lake, it wasn't any better, sometimes you have trips like that, it was still nice to get out though, no one caught any crappie, i fished the south end, and the causeway, towards the evening it started white capping bad, now maybe boats did well, because there were alot of boats in there hovering patterns, but from shore, no one was catching anything but baby bluegills.


Its still early yet, white bass and catfish may be starting up in 2-3 weeks, I parked and watch twice, saw zero fish....
Was gonna go to skeeter this morning, but my Dad just went to emergency....
Good luck....:F


----------



## StormsWarning

i hope everything will be ok with your father man. and i'm trying to study other places in port clinton from shore, i don't no of any that me and my mom could go to, thats really hard terrain. im from Cleveland, and most the time for us its skeeter, ladue, or fremont. ive tried wingfoot/mogy, usually very slow there, trying to save up for a boat! between gas prices & bait! its rough.


----------



## B-Dub-

StormsWarning said:


> i hope everything will be ok with your father man. and i'm trying to study other places in port clinton from shore, i don't no of any that me and my mom could go to, thats really hard terrain. im from Cleveland, and most the time for us its skeeter, ladue, or fremont. ive tried wingfoot/mogy, usually very slow there, trying to save up for a boat! between gas prices & bait! its rough.


Thanks!!!!
Rough day for me...


----------

